# Question. How noisy



## appwsmsmkr1 (Jan 15, 2013)

How noisy is the BBQ guru or the IQ110?

Give me your thoughts on these please. 

Looking to purchase one in the future for overnights if needed and I don't want to have the neighbors complain (even though they have about everything else we have done!)


----------



## linguica (Jan 15, 2013)

The only part that makes a sound is the 20 cfm blower. The sound is a little more noise than the fan on your desktop computer.  About as loud as a mouse fart.


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Jan 15, 2013)

Lol!! Is it worth the 100 bucks overall?


----------



## linguica (Jan 15, 2013)

appwsmsmkr1 said:


> Lol!! Is it worth the 100 bucks overall?


I just ordered the IQ110. The BBQ Guru has a better rating, but I can't see paying more for the controller than the smoker. The IQ110 is Alton Brown approved for what that's worth.


----------



## roger shoaf (Jan 15, 2013)

appwsmsmkr1 said:


> Lol!! Is it worth the 100 bucks overall?


The price justification is one of personal choice.  People have been able to get great results over camp fires and before the age of thermometers.  Of course there is a big learning curve with that system.  My mom learned to cook on a wood stove judging the heat by what color a piece of paper turned when you left it in the oven for a bit, but then rural electrification came along and life got a whole lot easier.

So for example if you wanted to process a reasonable amount of meat and wanted to reduce the risk of fires too hot or even worse having temps too low on a batch of meat that allowed some nasties to grow and you ended up getting sick or killing off one of your guests the 100 bucks would be cheap.  

Myself I like the idea of tightly controlling the things that I can in order to give me great results.


----------



## fwismoker (Jan 15, 2013)

If your neighbors complained about the sound of a little electric fan the police would laugh if they got called out. Seriously though it's a little humming sound like a computer but intermittent of course.


----------



## linguica (Jan 15, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> If your neighbors complained about the sound of a little electric fan the police would laugh if they got called out. Seriously though it's a little humming sound like a computer but intermittent of course.


Maybe a sample of whatever you smoke next will help adjust their attitude. My next door neighbors complained about my chickens until I gave them a dozen "farm fresh" eggs.


----------



## fwismoker (Jan 15, 2013)

One could ask themselves if they would operate their kitchen stove w/out a thermostat. Nothing wrong w/out using one but you have to monitor your pit more frequently where as with a ATC or PID you don't.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 15, 2013)

I had the iq110 on my Meadow Creek pit, worked great and i saved some $$


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Jan 16, 2013)

I can tell you stories about my neighbors. I just wish they would mtob and stay out of mine. Oh wait we don't have a vent forum lol! 

Maybe one of these days ill tell you about the time they called the cops up on us on thanksgiving....a--h-l- that he is....

Oh trust me I can't wait until I smell up the neighborhood ALL DAY with pulled pork! 

Yeah I think I will be more comfortable getting one of the two in the future. For now ill have to use my maverick et 73.


----------



## linguica (Jan 16, 2013)

My next door neighbors have called the cops on the family on the other side about 5 times last year for doing the same things they do themselves. Never called them on me.....Why...... Maybe nothing to do with it, but every other Sunday morning (in nice weather)  will take my rifle into the backyard and disassemble and clean on the picnic table. Reassemble and put away. The rifle hasn't been fired in ten years, but it's sure clean. Seems to work for me.


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh I like your style!!


----------



## backyardsmokin (Jan 16, 2013)

If know it is off topic,  but I have cordial relationship with my neighbors, so I just let them know the day before that I am doing an overnight smoke and no complaints so far.  Though, some called the cops for my grass being too green.


----------



## mtm408 (Jan 16, 2013)

I've got an IQ110 on my kamado grill.  It definitely works and reduces the need to keep an eye on the grill.  I've used mine to do a few overnight cooks of pork shoulders for pulled pork and it kept the temp between 225 and 250.


----------



## linguica (Jan 16, 2013)

mtm408 said:


> I've got an IQ110 on my kamado grill.  It definitely works and reduces the need to keep an eye on the grill.  I've used mine to do a few overnight cooks of pork shoulders for pulled pork and it kept the temp between 225 and 250.


Thanks, first hand experience is what was needed. My IQ110 will be here tomorrow.


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Jan 16, 2013)

Mtm and ling. I'm so jealous right now! :)


----------



## mtm408 (Jan 17, 2013)

Happy to help.  I ended up building a case for my unit out of a plastic storage box so I my grilling wasn't weather dependent.  I used 2 pvc elbows attached to the sides of the case to feed the air hose and temp probes through and one on the end for the power cord.  Keeps most rain out and also works as a storage case.

appwsmsmkr1 - adding one of these units was the best grilling purchase I've made.  While set up takes a little while I know grill more often knowing I can keep a specific temperature.


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Tell me about the weather. It's the only thing that's stopping me!  It's 35ish in northern nj and it would be my first smoke. If only it could be a little warmer....


----------



## mtm408 (Jan 17, 2013)

I'll be cooking tomorrow here in WI.  High is forecast to be about 30.  Was hoping to wait until the weekend but looks like a cold front is moving in.  Single digit highs on Sunday and Monday.  Good luck on that first smoke!!!


----------

